# Strange Ship Off Panama City Beach



## jmako

I saw this ship last fall and as of yet cannot find anyone who knows what it is. This forum seems to be a bottomless pit of knowledge, any of you have a idea what it is.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

From such a far away view it looks like one of Austal's new stealth ships they're building for the navy. Austal is a company here in Mobile that has acquired a contract for them with the navy.


----------



## capt mike

*Austal didn't build that!*

Austal didn't build that I live 20 miles from Austal and have seen everything that they have launched. Its from somewhere else and I am clueless as to its reason for being off Pensacola.


----------



## Duke S

I've seen it out there too. we thought we were about to get vaporized (!)


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

capt mike said:


> Austal didn't build that I live 20 miles from Austal and have seen everything that they have launched. Its from somewhere else and I am clueless as to its reason for being off Pensacola.


I have too and they built one prototype of a stealth ship(not the current model they're using) back 2 years ago and it looked a whole heck of a lot like that. There's a great chance that I'm wrong, but that's the most reasonable explanation of what it is.


----------



## Duke S

It was off Panama City when I saw it too. They were starting and stopping, testing it out I guess. unbelievable acceleration for the size.


----------



## Seatmech86

http://www.navy.mil/navydata/fact_display.asp?cid=4200&tid=1200&ct=4

Sea Fighter FSF-1. I Originally thought it was HSV Class but the hull wasn't quite right.

WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT GOOGLE IMAGE SEARCH HSV!!!. Leave it up to the navy to name a class of ship after and STD.


----------



## Seatmech86

capt mike said:


> Austal didn't build that I live 20 miles from Austal and have seen everything that they have launched. Its from somewhere else and I am clueless as to its reason for being off Pensacola.


Capt Mike is correct it was built in WA. But what its doing in the GOM I haven't the foggiest. I guess they heard the gulf is nice this time of year.


----------



## Johnms

*close up*

i zoomed in - it is strange. Looks like Noah's Ark.


----------



## Burnt Drag

Sorry Guys,
This is my new NMFS approved red snapper extration ship. You wondered why they were placing such unreasonable limits on this fish? Well my new boat pictured above is the reason. We're taking red snapper from the Gulf to give to the enemys of the U.S. We know it won't make them like us, but who ever cared? Somebody gets something for nothing. That's the new Government mission. BTW, the boat rides good. Side scan, stealth radar, manned by a foreign crew, all the fish go to causes friendly to the "new" rulers of the U.S.


----------



## jmako

I knew someone here would could identify it! Thanks!!


----------



## ycanti

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5069199702


----------



## PBTH

Same ship was anchored off Key West last winter.


----------



## Yellow Boat

I saw it at NAS Pensacola last year also, only there for 1 day then gone...


----------



## Deeplines

My guess is if it is staying off the coast of Panama City a little is that it is doing someting with the SEALS or maybe checking out some of its defense systems by using the Jets out of EGLIN on thier range. 

Why not off the coast of N.C.? It's winter and the GOM seas are a little calmer and most likely more like the IRANIAN waters in the Persian Gulf.

SEALS would be my 1st guess though. Looks like it can deploy stuff out of the stern.


----------



## lastcast

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...sb&fp=3c2d4ee9d3ff5f6f&ion=1&biw=1366&bih=533


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Its current home port is Panama City.

On 27 March 2008, _USS Sea Fighter _changed homeports from Naval Station San Diego, CA; to Naval Support Activity Panama City, FL. _USS Sea Fighter _continues the USN’s recent annoying habit of “gimmick” names and contrived hull classifications. FSF is the designation for “Fast Sea Frame“.
*Displacement: *950t standard, 1100t normal, 1600t design max *Dimensions: *262’x72’x11’ *Machinery: *CODAG: 2 General Electric LM-2500 gas turbines, 2 MTU 595 diesels, 4 Rolls-Royce 125SII vectoring waterjets *Max speed: *50kts *Range: *4400NM @ 39kts *Complement: *26 (32 berths) + 10-man day cruise augment
*AIRCRAFT
*Helipad only for x2 SH-60 Seahawk, HH-60J Jayhawk, or HH-65 Dolphin; or combination thereof._ (V-UAV trials planned for 2008/2009.)
_*WEAPONS
*_(as of April 2008, was only equipped with x4 M-2 Browning .50cal MG’s)
_*SENSORS-Radar
*_(various, as needed for tests)
_*SENSORS-EW
*NightRanger IRST
_(various other systems as needed)
_*MISC.
*AN/WRN-6 GPS receiver


----------



## Spoolin Up

Weird looking ship for sure!


----------



## Lyin Too

Its Roy's new spy boat to arrest all the outlaws he has created.


----------



## Burnt Drag

Lyin Too said:


> Its Roy's new spy boat to arrest all the outlaws he has created.


 
Shhhhh.....:whistling:


----------



## MaxP

The SeaFighter was at BAE shipyard in Mobile last week. Saw it up on drydock. 80,000hp, jet drives. Supposedly a politician's pet project. Crewed by both Navy and USCG. Most likely makes well over 55 kts full ahead.


----------



## TURTLE

*It was in the PNJ a while back. They said actual speed was classified but it could go from o-60kts in under 20 seconds, thats freacking quick for a ship that size.*


----------



## mullet slayer

I watched the independence sail out a while back...they do produce several different hull designs at that shipyard similar to that one. Basically, our Navy's way of projecting power off the islands in Asia to counter any future chinese ambitions.


----------



## dylanb692

*i know what it is*

i went on a field trip from arnold high school with the navy jrotc and we saw this ship at the navy base all i know is when we asked what it was they said it was classified and they couldnt tell us but i saw on the back of it,it said sea cat and to me it looked like a navy research ship i got a close view but could not take any photographs i hoped this helped you out and to let you guys know that is also a research base so thats probly why its there i hoped this helped you cause i was looking for pictures of this thing it looked so amazing and incredible to me well thats all ihave to say


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

dylanb692 said:


> i went on a field trip from arnold high school with the navy jrotc and we saw this ship at the navy base all i know is when we asked what it was they said it was classified and they couldnt tell us but i saw on the back of it,it said sea cat and to me it looked like a navy research ship i got a close view but could not take any photographs i hoped this helped you out and to let you guys know that is also a research base so thats probly why its there i hoped this helped you cause i was looking for pictures of this thing it looked so amazing and incredible to me well thats all ihave to say


You should try some punctuation in your second post...


----------



## sealark

I was stationed in Panama City as a Diver back in 67-69 there is a lot or research and development going on in that area. The LCAC ships were developed in that area also.
( Navy LCAC look it up in Google).:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sureicanfish

i am positive it will do well over 55kts and that it will have more than 4 .50cals for weapons...


----------



## xl_bandit

I currently am working for a company making a stealth ship for the navy. I cant say much but it is projected to be a bad ass ship. carbon fiber... only bad thing is they are laying off.. lol.. Anyone know of some work available..


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

xl_bandit said:


> I currently am working for a company making a stealth ship for the navy. I cant say much but it is projected to be a bad ass ship. carbon fiber... only bad thing is they are laying off.. lol.. Anyone know of some work available..


Bandit did you try any of the other bases or annex in the area? Theres bound to be something in the area


----------



## xl_bandit

No havent really looked into any of the bases. Sent my resume to boeing in FWB, but havent heard anything from them


----------



## darientc

Don't know if it's the same one but one docked at the naval station 3 yrs ago


----------



## RockB

xl_bandit said:


> I currently am working for a company making a stealth ship for the navy. I cant say much but it is projected to be a bad ass ship. carbon fiber... only bad thing is they are laying off.. lol.. Anyone know of some work available..


What you have said is probably too much.


----------



## fishnfool

flcaptainbill said:


> What you have said is probably too much.


 yep, OPSEC applies at all levels!!


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Don't if it's the same one but we saw this come in and dock at NAS about a month or so ago.


----------



## GWally

Google USS Sea Fighter, pics and a video. It's an overgrown cat.


----------



## maxcyr65

Thats a pretty cool lookin design reguardless of what it is


----------

